# I am concerned



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 1, 2015)

I recently noticed a very unusual thing Elevan hasn't been on since November 20 and used to be on a lot. I messaged her to ask about a breed page and haven't gotten a reply. Am I the only one noticing it? Does anyone have an explination? Thanks.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 1, 2015)

Sorry I'm no help Poka_Doodle, but I hope she is okay! 
I noticed at least one of our support members hasn't seemed to be on here in a while; I just hope they are all okay!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 1, 2015)

She is probably busy. With TG just over and Christmas coming up her store is probably pretty busy. With shorter daylight hours, a family, business, livestock etc she probably has her hands full 

She posted on FB on 11/27.


----------

